

Amazingly detailed motorbike model - czcar
http://www.mobile01.com/newsdetail.php?id=5933

======
sh1mmer
I didn't find this particularly interesting, personally. It is a detailed
model kit, but there wasn't anything novel that sparked my interest.

All commentary is in Japanese so that didn't help me, a non Japanese speaker,
either.

~~~
megaduck
To each their own.

Personally, I found it fascinating. As a programmer, I've got a lot of respect
for the obsessive attention to detail, as well as the time consumed. :)

Constructing software is a lot like building that model. You break the problem
down into a million tiny little pieces, and then you meticulously craft and
polish each piece as you fit them together. Sometimes you labor for hours (or
days) on pieces that people will never see, like the blue on those exhaust
pipes.

At the end of the project, you've got something that you can appreciate and
show off. Maybe it's useful, maybe it's just beautiful, but either way it's
yours because you built it.

Props to the model builder, and thanks to the guy that put this on HN. It
injected a little bit of awesome into my day.

------
santacruz
I didn't find this particularly interesting, personally.

What it has to do with Internet at all?

------
tudorachim
Are there supposed to be pictures on this page? None load for me.

~~~
czcar
there is meant to be a massive amount of images on the page, just a really
interesting hobby, that i would in no way have the patience for, but thought
others might appreciate the dedication involved

~~~
thristian
I for one was amazed at the dedication involved. Also, I never realised what
complex and detailed materials and extensions are available for dedicated
model-makers, like all the pressed-metal replacement parts for the basic
plastic model kit.

